
PCMag: The VPN Industry Is on the Cusp of a Major Breakthrough - axiomdata316
https://www.pcmag.com/commentary/369921/the-vpn-industry-is-on-the-cusp-of-a-major-breakthrough
======
mostlyjason
Been waiting years for a windows version of wireguard and it’s finally
available. Will give it shot soon!

Btw these benchmark results corroborate Wireguards own
[https://www.wireguard.com/performance/](https://www.wireguard.com/performance/)

